# Trying to finish up on a cane



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, "School's out for Summer"! And it's rained now for the last four days, so I've not been able to mow... Dang! I have finally had time to get into my shop and work/play on some sticks. I've gotten the carving and staining done on this one and need to finish with a finish. This was quite an experiment for me... Often in futility. But it is what it is, and I'm ok with it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its looking pretty good to me.You should be pretty pleased with it

You must post a finiehed pic, of it

nice one


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice work Moro.

That is so real I was reaching for the stick I use to chase them critters out of my bird feeder!


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

I think I'm finished with this cane... Except for adding several coats of poly. I've given it one coat already. The squirrel itself has seven different stains applied to it. For the shaft, I chose a golden Pecan... Trying to add some contrast. Thanks to all here again for your help.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------

